# R34 GTR vs 996 turbo



## sab (Mar 19, 2009)

I know this forum is a bit biased as it would be if I posted on the porsche forum...

but which one? and why?

Will probably be chopping in my 350z for either one of these... They seem to be similar prices...

R34 GTR I want tuned to around 450 - 500bhp
996 Turbo comes with 450bhp from factory.

Heart is with skyline, head is with porsche. Friend thinks it's no competition between them! (slight porker fan! :chuckle


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Is the 996 the 4wd version? (Lose track of what porsche has what!)


----------



## sab (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm not entirely sure... I didn't think it was though...


----------



## godzilla-1 (Jan 11, 2007)

*hi*

i have a 600 bhp 34gtr and my friend has a 996 turbo with exhaust, actuators and a pretty special chip. there is nothing in it between the 2 cars in a straight line race. they both have different qualities, 34gtrs are a lot less common though.


----------



## godzilla-1 (Jan 11, 2007)

*996 turbo is 4wd carrera and gt2 are rwd*

as above


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Buy with your heart, grow old, then buy with your head.


----------



## ddavej (Jan 10, 2006)

Looking for a 996 turbo myself at the moment! Had loads of GTRs so time for a change


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

I'd say 996TT. Driven a manual version and its awesome...

TT


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

the porche


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

id say porsche, r34 is too weighty would need more power


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

G40tee said:


> id say porsche, r34 is too weighty would need more power


still least its not a 33 

seriously tho, its way too weighty (34)


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

haha well actually there is a little record round our parts that a garage runs that a porsche 997 turbo holds atm and i stand a nice little shot at beating it, given it one run and even with rwd it looks like ive beaten it  (by a matter of a few mph mind!) but winning is winning! will give it a proper go when awd is sorted to stop the spinning! 

time will tell!


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

If is 4wd then the 996 turbo.
May pay you to look at the specs of each car closier tho to understand what your buying!


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

sab said:


> I know this forum is a bit biased as it would be if I posted on the porsche forum...
> 
> but which one? and why?
> 
> ...


If it were my cash I'd go with the GTR. I think that the engine is nicer and the GTR would cost less to run (have you ever seen where the spark-plugs are on a 911?). I also have the suspicion that the GTR would be cheaper to buy for the same spec/condition/mileage.

The GTR is a larger car with a usable boot. Finally I'm not too keen on the style of the 911. The stock Carreras appeal to me but the more wheel-arch extensions and wings are added the worse they get. Hardly the most important reason I know!


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

My uncle has a 996 turbo and its really isnt that quick.


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Drive them both and see which you prefer.

I'm sure both are plenty quick enough!


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

SmigzyGTR said:


> My uncle has a 996 turbo and its really isnt that quick.


I suppose it depends on what the OP is after....lots of noise, raw power, hard ride etc or something that straight out of the box has all the go, well setup factory damping and in a package thats been developed for quite a while 
Dont get me wrong I LOVE my GTR but I think that the choice between an R34 and a 996TT is over before its begun IMHO. I think folks are inclined to compare well modified GTR's to std 911's which is a bit unfair and is like comparing apples to oranges. Its not exactly difficult to get a 996TT up to silly numbers either but I suspect it would be MORE reliable than an RB26. How many times on this forum do you see folks asking for help as their cars broken/playing up/blown (insert random part here). I'm not saying the 911 is the opitome of reliability but I'd bet a months wages that in a given month there would be more broken GTR's than 911's.



Cris said:


> ....the GTR would cost less to run (have you ever seen where the spark-plugs are on a 911?).


Hmmm..you've obviously never taken your Skyline to a 'specialist' then. It wouldnt surprise me if a Porsche independent specialist is cheaper per hour than the specialists/tuners in our little corner of the motoring world. Thankfully I can do most of the work to my car myself but I have heard of some silly £/hour being talked about for work on GTR's. Also the 996TT delivers around 23mpg on a combined cycle which a modified GTR will struggle to even equal.



Cris said:


> I also have the suspicion that the GTR would be cheaper to buy for the same spec/condition/mileage.


Not sure thats true either. You can pick up 996TT's for the £25k mark. Thats still 'average' R34GTR territory if you listen to some folks on here. 
I know its all subjective but I'd be more inclined to go with the 911. NOT for the perceived status or cachet but for the actual DRIVING EXPERIENCE which, after all is at least 90% of the reason we buy a car. 

Funnily enough a chap at the work is selling his 54 plate 350Z and will be speccing a new 997 C2S when he's shot of the Nissan. He's similar to me in that he doesnt give a monkeys about the name but appreciates a good car. His impression of the C2S he test drove was that it was one of the best cars he had EVER driven...and he's had quite a few tasty motors in his time.

TREG is correct in that you should look seriously at the two cars and decide what suits YOU the best. Dont make a decision until you have properly test driven both and DONT take anybody's word as to whats best as everyone has different tastes/requirements in a car. 

TT


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Totally agree with that bud.


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

If you want to tune/mod the car then go for the GTR - if you think the skyline tuning tax is eye-watering, wait til you see porsche prices :chuckle:


----------



## sab (Mar 19, 2009)

matty32 said:


> the porche


don't you have an R34 dude?? :nervous:


----------



## Yakozan (May 23, 2005)

I would go with the R34 as I like rare cars. Porsches are everywhere 
Over here a R34GTR comes much cheaper compared to a 996tt.

I could tune the GTR for the leftover £10-15k or buy a dedicated track car.

993 turbo is a totally different question as that might be a future investment and is the nicest looking 911 in my book  But those are more expensive compared to the 996.


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

tarmac terror said:


> Hmmm..you've obviously never taken your Skyline to a 'specialist' then. It wouldnt surprise me if a Porsche independent specialist is cheaper per hour than the specialists/tuners in our little corner of the motoring world. Thankfully I can do most of the work to my car myself but I have heard of some silly £/hour being talked about for work on GTR's. Also the 996TT delivers around 23mpg on a combined cycle which a modified GTR will struggle to even equal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do take my car to Skyline specialists and they generally are looking at about £60 per hour (this was certainly Abbey's price when last I was there). I have friends with Porsche's and even with a VERY low mileage mint car one of them was constantly paying £3k a year. He does very similar mileage to me (i.e. bugger all) and I doubt that I've spend that much even including my remapping costs etc (after import).

You may well be right about mpg but for me that really isn't an issue. Of course if I did more miles...

From what I can see of pricing the TT's start at £25k for a leggy car where as R34s seem to start at £20k. For £25k I'd expect to get a decent R34 with some reasonable mods. Hardly a massive difference but enough for a cheap bugger like me!

Absolutely the deciding factor would be how much I like the car and if it fitted in with my needs. If I was unconcerned about the lack of boot etc then I'd be looking elsewhere anyway. Noble M12s are about the £25k mark and they fulfil the brief of sportscar to me better than pretty much anything else. Certainly haven't got the badge of the Porsche (or perhaps even the GTR???) but they certainly meet the driving experience bracket.

None the less my views are irrelevant as I don't want to buy either. To me the R34 doesn't justify its price over the R32...


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Thinking about it, its hard to say which is better as I myself have not driven either! (And I dare say theres not many on here that have driven both!?)

I drove a rwd 911 2 years ago and hated the balance/handling of the car but have heard the 4wd 996 is a different beast.

I think a good test drive in both is required ad then you tell us your thoughts on them both.


----------



## john-boy (Jun 21, 2003)

Having just plumped for an R34 myself (although yet to pick her up) after test-driving a few 996s (various specs), I can honestly say that the Porker left me a little cold - somehow, the trip out in the GTR was a bit more of an "event/adventure" - don't know if that makes sense, but after years of owning 300s and 350s I thought it was time to go for a 911 - only to find the 996 left me cold... Compared to my ex-300 (457 at the fly) it just didn't do it for me - hence why I went back to something more "oriental"...  

Bear in mind also, that a "standard" 996 turbo is actually 420bhp 4wd and whilst it can't be denied that it's still mightily quick; compared to an Abbey tuned R33 that I went out in (running around 550bhp, I understand) as part of my pre-selection run, it didn't even compare - the GTR was light-years ahead.

My business partner runs a 997 C4S, that he reckons is the absolute business, so maybe try one of these (although of course, a good one demands a premium), also I agree with whoever commented that the 993 is probably a better bet from an aesthetics/investment point of view - I love these too, but discounted an older/more expensive/less performance package overall. He doesn't get the whole Jap Performance thing, but then he's missing the point IMO - 911s are just too damn common! 

Also, having run a few "old" porsches various in the past, I don't think the sort of 996 turbo you're getting for 25k is going to be any more reliable than an RB26 - unless I'm about to get a rude awakening, of course!!

Just my 2p - study and try both before you buy - definitely don't go looking before you're even sure of the spec...

CheerZ,
JB.


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

tarmac terror said:


> Funnily enough a chap at the work is selling his 54 plate 350Z and will be speccing a new 997 C2S when he's shot of the Nissan. He's similar to me in that he doesnt give a monkeys about the name but appreciates a good car. His impression of the C2S he test drove was that it was one of the best cars he had EVER driven...and he's had quite a few tasty motors in his time.
> 
> TT


Please excuse the second post on the same subject but a 997 C2S would be my pick of the Porsche bunch (excepting perhaps the Caymen). I know that supercharger kits are available for these if they were felt to be lacking in go. Only problem is when I spec them they come out at nearly £80k which is with me being restrained on the options. Ahem.


----------



## sky 1t (Nov 5, 2004)

Buy yourself a Special R34, one that you really want!:



























Then enjoy it 'til you can't resist selling it & buying a Very Special 996 Tubo (in this instance a Techart conversion):





































In my opinion you have to do it this way round, 34 first then the 996.
Yes as some people have mentioned 996's are common so i would advise something special like one with an Aero Kit & X50 power upgrade but then Standard 34's are not more appealing than standard 996's to be honest.
I would describe the 34 as a Cult car & the 996 as a Quality/maturer car, both have their Plus points & if you can try both or if you're filthy rich then run both at the same time to satisfy your Dilema. 
I too went through the same dilema & it is a Headbanging situation but i can now say i'm happy with the outcome. 

Just to add my 34 was running 450BHP & this 996 Techart is 550BHP


----------



## sab (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks for that Sky 1t...

In terms of quality of drive, how do they compare?

I've just done a quick search on the 996 as I had not heard of the x50 power upgrade. Appears as if these were introduced in the 2005 models only?

Do you know if you can get these upgrades, or any other 'aftermarket' upgrades in the 2000 models? My budget for the car will probably be in the region of £25K by the time I am in the market for one...

From the pics you've put up, the 996 does look better... but the GTR in bayside blue is just lush! 

Another problem is that I have a real hard time selling cars. I just cannot bring myself to do it. Especially if I've owned the car a while and have spent alot of money in mods, etc... as I have with my zed. In one year, I've uprated:

JWT Clutch & flywheel, grooved brake discs and ferrodo pads x 4, clutch lines, brake lines, brake fluid, clutch fluid, plenum spacer, 50 shot nitrous oxide, new ECU, laser park pro, gps mirror, servicing, etc, etc... 

So you can imagine I've spent a pretty penny on the car already... but am used to the power even with the nitrous... I've always fancied the R34 GTR... but the guy who takes care of my car has just brought a 996 turbo which is why I started looking at them... (never really been a porker fan)...

Any thoughts?


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Then enjoy it 'til you can't resist selling it & buying a Very Special 996 Tubo (in this instance a Techart conversion):







































Your a lucky man!
Looking at those 2 I would have the 996 everytime. How does it handle compared to the 34?


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

Drive both, I've got the opposite way from SKT 1T, I've had various 911s over the years & currently have R34, R35 & old 471 RS Carrera.

I think if I was buying a standard 34 v's 996TT I'd go for the Porsche, but it's just down to individual taste. The 34 has more cult status, when I stay 911s are very common - even limited editions or specials.

p.s. I've never had 3k/year bills with modern 911s, but I may have been lucky!!

good luck


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

modified 911s are just as reliable/unreliable as a modified GT-R. An engine is an engine, and when you're cranked up the boost, it is ALL in the map. I personally saw a 996 TT crankshaft, and one of the conrods had been bent NINETY DEGREES from det. It looked like nitrous gone bad, but what it was, was simply a German-tuned ECU and the car running at high boost on Korean gas.

where there is a significant difference is in the cost of rebuild....

In my particular case, there are scores of 996/997 Turbos, and 9~10 R32 GT-Rs in this country. So ironically, the Skyline is the rare exotic, down to the "wrong-side" steering wheel. Add in the fact that it takes six-figures to get into a Porsche Turbo in Korea, where for that money you can completely build a 600~800bhp GT-R top to bottom and have piles of money to spare...for me it was a no-brainer.

What's better, a tuned GT-R or a tuned Porsche? The answer is simple - whichever has had the better tune. Whatever you want - a certain 1/4 mile time, or under a specific lap time on a particular circuit, is easily achievable by either car. It just takes less effort and MUCH less expense to get there in a GT-R than a Porsche 911.


----------



## BIG.SMOKE (Apr 2, 2009)

tarmac terror said:


> I suppose it depends on what the OP is after....lots of noise, raw power, hard ride etc or something that straight out of the box has all the go, well setup factory damping and in a package thats been developed for quite a while
> Dont get me wrong I LOVE my GTR but I think that the choice between an R34 and a 996TT is over before its begun IMHO. I think folks are inclined to compare well modified GTR's to std 911's which is a bit unfair and is like comparing apples to oranges. Its not exactly difficult to get a 996TT up to silly numbers either but I suspect it would be MORE reliable than an RB26. How many times on this forum do you see folks asking for help as their cars broken/playing up/blown (insert random part here). I'm not saying the 911 is the opitome of reliability but I'd bet a months wages that in a given month there would be more broken GTR's than 911's.
> TT


Lets give Germany the 280bhp aggrement and then compare them !!


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

The 280hp agreement hasn't been around for years


----------



## BIG.SMOKE (Apr 2, 2009)

mifn21 said:


> The 280hp agreement hasn't been around for years


It was still implemented on the R34 was it not ?


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

After owning both cars I would chose the porsche all day long. 

I will always have a place for skylines in my heart (thats why I still come on here ), but after owning a 996tt I'm sorry there is no comparison they are 2 different animals (Porsche Turbo's rule in a much bigger way:clap: not knocking skylines)!!!

A simple upgrade like a remap and exhaust on a porsche turbo gives you around 80 to 100bhp increase for around 3k-8k depending on who you use and wether you want a fancy named exhaust or a custom built one.

The porsche is much more reliable even when tuned, ( my 996tt was tuned to 520bhp and I owned it for 3 years ) cheaper to run in some ways and you can still get warranty upto 9 years old!!!



My R34 GTR










My 996tt










My 997tt





















P.S. Also I agree with Legan that if you can afford it go with the Skyline first then the porker :thumbsup:


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

That 996 with dark wheels looks great!


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

You have said your budget will be around £25000, well I dont think you will get a 911TT for that price. So its an R34 GTR and £25000 will get you a well spec'd one at that, 500bhp with some nice alloys etc

Im looking at what to do myself reguarding a Porsche but prices are around £28000 upwards for the 911TT, and over £30000 for a newer lower mileage example.

You will have to go test drive some cars that you like and make your choice then. I think everyone who has posted likes both cars and it is very difficult to decide. Personally Id like another GTR running 600+bhp but that would be my toy whereas the 911TT would be an allround car and not a focused as the GTR for some fun.

Baz


----------



## sky 1t (Nov 5, 2004)

TREG said:


> Your a lucky man!
> Looking at those 2 I would have the 996 everytime. How does it handle compared to the 34?



You want the truth?

I've had the 996 for nearly a month & never had the time to drive it!
Yes it sounds mad, if i were 10 years younger i'd have probably been out in it everyday showing off and all that but that's what happens when you're a busy married man with 3 kids to feed!

I only drove it back to mine on the M1 motorway at 5pm rush hour for 40 miles or so on the day i bought her so i'll tell you after i've had a long drive in her on some nice bendy country A roads. 

It does feel more grippy overall on the Motorway.


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

GTRNICK said:


> After owning both cars I would chose the porsche all day long.
> 
> I will always have a place for skylines in my heart (thats why I still come on here ), but after owning a 996tt I'm sorry there is no comparison they are 2 different animals (Porsche Turbo's rule in a much bigger way:clap: not knocking skylines)!!!
> 
> ...


520hp out of a 3.6 litre six isn't much really, of course it'll be more reliable! What would it take to get a reliable 650-700hp though? A serious amount of money given that its 3k+ for a remap and exhaust is pricey, especially given that the engine is at the back :chuckle:


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

mifn21 said:


> 520hp out of a 3.6 litre six isn't much really, of course it'll be more reliable! What would it take to get a reliable 650-700hp though? A serious amount of money given that its 3k+ for a remap and exhaust is pricey, especially given that the engine is at the back :chuckle:


Gemballa modify Porsches up to these numbers. Your right though, very pricey but I'd bet the reliability was FAR better than an RB26 in similar tune.










Yummy......Old neighbour of mine had an Avalanche. It looked the dogs danglies IMHO.
Oddly enough though I remember GT Porsche mag tested a couple of aftermarket tuned 911TT's with BIG BHP and came to the conclusion that more was not necessarily better. IIRC they preferred the std car to the tuned-to-death motors. Same sort of attitude most car nuts have to the E30 M3, i.e more BHP upsets the cars balance and harmony and its better kept std (ish) 

TT


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

mifn21 said:


> 520hp out of a 3.6 litre six isn't much really, of course it'll be more reliable! What would it take to get a reliable 650-700hp though? A serious amount of money given that its 3k+ for a remap and exhaust is pricey, especially given that the engine is at the back :chuckle:


The weak part of the turbo engine is the rods! change those and u can run upto 800-900hp. (obviously with the right turbos and other bits and pieces)

The exhaust is pricey because of the cats.


----------



## Bucky (Mar 21, 2003)

tarmac terror said:


> Gemballa modify Porsches up to these numbers. Your right though, very pricey but I'd bet the reliability was FAR better than an RB26 in similar tune.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats sexy as **** :thumbsup:


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

sky 1t said:


> You want the truth?
> 
> I've had the 996 for nearly a month & never had the time to drive it!
> Yes it sounds mad, if i were 10 years younger i'd have probably been out in it everyday showing off and all that but that's what happens when you're a busy married man with 3 kids to feed!
> ...





Lol.

No tell me a lie and that you wish you still had the 34:thumbsup:


Keep us posted with it.


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

And £40k later...lol.


----------



## Turbo Piston (Aug 11, 2008)

Slighlty off topic maybe, but can I just add that Porsche designed the Atezza system use in the gtrs.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

No they didn't. They designed a similar system for the 959, which despite being able to split the torque between the axles, had a permanent minimum 20f/80r split.


----------



## BIG.SMOKE (Apr 2, 2009)

Turbo Piston said:


> Slighlty off topic maybe, but can I just add that Porsche designed the Atezza system use in the gtrs.


No you may not.





moleman said:


> No they didn't. They designed a similar system for the 959, which despite being able to split the torque between the axles, had a permanent minimum 20f/80r split.


And thats why.... :clap:


----------



## Cossey (Apr 17, 2009)

I don't know if my answer will help, but I own both of the cars mentioned.. the R34 GTR and a 996TT.

My R34 is around 360whp, stock turbo, lightly tuned.
My 996 is around 600whp on US 93 (ron+on/2) fuel, twin GT28RS's, methanol injection.

The build quality and interior of the 996 is nicer. Way nicer. You spend most of your time inside the car, so you should focus on that. The motors are almost about the same. The RB26 is an amazing motor. The 3.6L flat six is also very nice. On K24/16G's (baby turbos really) I dyno'd 462whp/507ft lbs to the wheels.

The R34, because there's like, 20 others in the USA, has a much higher novelty. I'm lucky enough to have one that's completely legal. The R34 has a much better aftermarket I think, and parts are much cheaper except for shipping. 

The GTR's AWD system is a lot more complex with all of the electronics. The 996 is a little weird because you can do staggered wheels (on factory GT3 wheels in a turbo offset, I run a 235/40/18 front tire, and a 295/35/18 rear)so you can get a nice dish in the back. On the GTR you need same width/offset front and rear.

If you have any more questions let me know.


----------



## sab (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm very overwhelmed at the response to this thread.

The reason for my dilemma is that currently (as mentioned) I own a JDM 350z... now while I really love the car; the looks, the interior, the comfort, the fact that it's really comfortable for long journeys... one thing has always been nagging at me... the power, or lack-of! I've tried numerous things which mainly include breathing mods or the like... even nitrous.... but it's still not doing it for me. Decent turbo conversions for the zed are around 10 grand for stock internals and around 400bhp (LIMIT on conrods).. so it's not exactly cheap to say the least!

I was considering buying a second car: R33 GTR Vspec thats maybe tuned to 500-odd bhp so it's "ok" to live with around the city and would make a great weekend toy, but then as I only use a car on weekends... it makes it kind of pointless having 3 cars (have a polo too! lol).

So basically it just boils down to getting ONE car that will do it all for me... and one that I can "live" with every day... One poster said something about a noble, that would be awsome as a premise.... but have you ever been to london? 

Having really given this alot of thought, I've come to the conclusion that stock vs stock the 996 wins hands down! However a stock GTR would not be what I'd be after... :nervous:

I think we could maybe make this more interesting by having pro's and cons of both cars?

Pro's for (modded) R34 GTR:
--------------------------

- Wonderful, reknowned machine... A legend in Gran Turismo and the F&F films
- Available in gorgeous bayside blue
- Very quick if modded with masses of potential with stock RB26DETT
- A vast array of aftermarket parts available
- A drama every time you get into the car
- Very very very very (x 600) RARE

Cons for GTR
------------

- Very expensive maintenance
- Style not to everyones taste?
- Not very fast from factory (not that you can find many stock ones, lol)


Pro's for 996 Turbo
------------------

- Factory fast, with potential for more power
- Porsche prestige; Badge
- Many more examples to choose from
- Widely regarded as one of the best supercars
- Very well engineered

Cons for 996 Turbo
------------------

- Very common!
- Porsche dealer maintenance prices?


______________

This is all I can think of from the top of my head. Another thing I don't like is that if I were to go with the porker, I won't be apart of the "JDM crowd" anymore and there would be a sense of pretention.

Please can people add to these pro's and cons as and when they come to you? People seem to be split on this forum between 996 and R34....


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

I posted this in another thread, but tonight in my R32 I had a go with a white 996 Turbo on the Seoul freeway. 997s take a more concerted effort and balls out driving to beat, but I played with the 996 driver - I pulled ahead, let him catch up, and when he thought he'd pass me, I'd pull ahead again. Every time he tried to pass, I'd downshift and surge many car lengths ahead. Must have frustrated the bejeezus out of him 

That being said, Porsche drivers in Korea are very respectful of GT-Rs, and more than once I've heard 997 Turbo or GT2 drivers say "hey, I wonder if I can beat so-and-so's GT-R"...keyword being wonder! Ferrari drivers are a bit different - I like to call the Modena drivers as having a Napoleonic Complex - long on ego, short on power :chuckle:...although I once asked a 360 Challenge Stradale driver if he wanted to have a go and he said "sorry, don't feel like getting my ass kicked tonight!"

Prestige is one thing. Running with and passing the big boys on the street is another. I can count on one hand the number of cars I know I can't pass - Carrera GT (can run even if I launch dead perfect), Enzo, MC12, and obviously a Veyron although I've never seen one on the street in Seoul. Oh, and the F430 Scuderia is trouble too.

That's a pretty short list, and it doesn't cost all that much to build a GT-R to that spec - compared with the cost of buying a Porsche. But in the end, it's if you really feel the car that matters. Some squid on the Ducati forum wanted to buy a Monster because of how well it rode and how it suited his urban riding style, but his friends said it was ugly and therefore he wanted to get a 1098. It's like a girl - do you want one that your FRIENDS will like looking at, or do you want one that you can ride all day, loving every single minute of it?

Performance counts. Just think of how you'll feel in your fast 996 Turbo, and then a blue R34 pulls past you and gives you a good view of the Skyline rear end, no matter how hard you've got the gas pedal pegged.

Are you married? Because no girl will ever look at your Skyline and think anything of it. My secretary thought I had a quirky fondness for old junker cars until she did a little research and found out just exactly what it was I was driving! Contrariwise, I tend to see most 911 drivers with a nice pretty bird in the passenger seat....


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

> Cons for 996 Turbo
> ------------------
> 
> - Very common!
> - Porsche dealer maintenance prices?


And you'd take it to a Porsche main dealer because????????????????????

Seriously, there are MANY respected Porsche independents out there that will do a better job than a Porsche main dealer. Places such as PARR, AUTOFARM, AUTOBAHN etc. Also, at resale, any respectable buyer would know of these independents anyway.
In the Skyline world, how many owners of UK SPEC R33's and 34's take them to Nissan??? I would wager the majority go to an independent specialist RK, RBM, Abbey etc. I'd also wager that a Skyline So rspecialists hourly rate would compare well with a Porsche specialist hourly rate. So really, the argument of exorbitant service costs isnt really an issue after all. 

TT


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

sab said:


> Cons for 996 Turbo
> ------------------
> 
> - Very common!


VERY VERY common where I stay, I reckon there must be 50+ 996 Turbos in town & only about 7-8 R34 GTRs


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

tarmac terror said:


> And you'd take it to a Porsche main dealer because????????????????????
> 
> Seriously, there are MANY respected Porsche independents out there that will do a better job than a Porsche main dealer. Places such as PARR, AUTOFARM, AUTOBAHN etc. Also, at resale, any respectable buyer would know of these independents anyway.
> In the Skyline world, how many owners of UK SPEC R33's and 34's take them to Nissan??? I would wager the majority go to an independent specialist RK, RBM, Abbey etc. I'd also wager that a Skyline So rspecialists hourly rate would compare well with a Porsche specialist hourly rate. So really, the argument of exorbitant service costs isnt really an issue after all.
> ...


I got the feeling that it wasn't just the hourly rate that was high. When my friend was describing it the parts cost was stupidly high. He was also having chunks of suspension (and I don't mean dampers) replaced (on a 3 year old, low mileage car) as bushes had gone etc etc. Any engine work was similarly silly moey. I don't think that the position of the engine helped! I should add tat it was still considerably less than another chap I know spends on his 360. Stunning car but............

I do know some guys with air-cooled 911s and those do seem quite 'cheap' to service with plenty of pattern parts about. One of them had a beautiful Francis Tuthill prepped 'Safari Spec' 911 which really impressed me. For the amount of work done it seemed good value. Not that that has anything to do with the question at hand.

NB I wouldn't take my GTR to a Nissan garage as they wouldn't know where to start! The Skyline was never a mainstream model in the UK so I can understand why they wouldn't have a clue. If a Porsche dealer didn't know about a 911TT I'd expect them to be hung drawn and quartered!


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

tarmac terror said:


> And you'd take it to a Porsche main dealer because????????????????????
> 
> TT


When you go to resell the car 95% of the possible buyers will want the book stamped with a Porsche garage (GT-Rs are a different ball game). My bro used to sell flash motors for a living (BMW, Merc, Jags etc) and it was always the same old crap, if the service book wasn't stamped by a company garage you could wait a life time on getting your money back, you would always have to sell the car under the book simply because the wrong stamp was on the service book. Do not think for one minute that going to an independent garage will not cost you in the long run.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

skyline69_uk said:


> When you go to resell the car 95% of the possible buyers will want the book stamped with a Porsche garage (GT-Rs are a different ball game). My bro used to sell flash motors for a living (BMW, Merc, Jags etc) and it was always the same old crap, if the service book wasn't stamped by a company garage you could wait a life time on getting your money back, you would always have to sell the car under the book simply because the wrong stamp was on the service book. Do not think for one minute that going to an independent garage will not cost you in the long run.


Thats true to an extent. I remember seeing a 996 GT3RS for sale a good while back with a full PARR service hostory. It had never seen the inside of an OPC for servicing. The car sold within a week for the full asking price (I know that because I emailed the seller), so clearly the new owner either 1.) didnt give a monkeys 2.) was a complete idiot or 3.) He knew of PARR and their reputationa s an independent Porsche specialist and went with it.

What I'm getting at is that any Porsche enthusiast will have heard of the bigger names in the independent scene and will know who they are and the quality of their work. Its the same in the Skyline world.....We ALL know of folks like Abbey, RBM, GT-aRt, risingsun, RK etc and would happily buy a UK-spec R33/34 with these names adorning the service book. What exactly do you think makes the enthusiast Porsche owner any different??????

Oh, and I think you'd be surprised by Porsche parts prices. You can get parts from places like GSF and Eurocarparts etc for VERY good prices. You come across as the "buy from main dealer, get serviced at main dealer and buy parts from main dealer" kind of guy. Thats NOT the way to run a car sensibly IMHO.

TT


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I test drove a 996 (NON-turbo) and Boxster S before I got my R34GTR.

I LOVED the Porsches, no point lying about it! The turn in, balance, brakes, quality of the interior...faultless, all faultless.

But I adore the GTR, it just looks like it is going fast! My heart beated faster in other words when I looked at it, which is why I went for it. In terms of driving it's got that fantastic 'light' feel for a big heavy car, again turn in and handling are excellent. I don't think the brakes are as good as on the Porsches. The interior is also less plush. But the reason I went for it is because I could look at it all day with a big grin on my face.:smokin:

There is also a rarity value to the GTR - I live in Porsche city (feels like) so it's nice to be different.:squintdan

But one day I will buy a 911 variant, it's on my list.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

One Porsche I want. Ok, there are a couple I could live with. 1986 Porsche 959 - classic 930 interior which I love for its classic spartan simplicity, yet full GTR-esque drivetrain - computer-controlled AWD, twin turbos, 2.8 liters....sound familiar??

Or the RUF CTR3. A Porsche Cayman - twin turbo and 700bhp, weighs the same as an R32. Just wish it had AWD (but probably doesn't need it all that much).


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

sab said:


> I think we could maybe make this more interesting by having pro's and cons of both cars?
> 
> Pro's for (modded) R34 GTR:
> --------------------------
> ...


Id say the F&F films are more a con then a pro for the GTR.....


----------



## john-boy (Jun 21, 2003)

tonigmr2 said:


> I test drove a 996 (NON-turbo) and Boxster S before I got my R34GTR.
> 
> I LOVED the Porsches, no point lying about it! The turn in, balance, brakes, quality of the interior...faultless, all faultless.
> 
> But I adore the GTR, it just looks like it is going fast!


-- Yeah - what he said!!

I picked up my R34 GTR last night and drove it down the M40 and then across the back-roads of Oxfordshire (that were nearly empty) :bowdown1: - I have to say it felt bloody fantastic!! It looks bloody fantastic too, so much more interesting to look at than a 911. 

The interior is inferior, yes - but for a 10 year old car, it still feels fresh and looks spotless, plenty good enough for me.

The handling and balance, gearshift etc felt great - more engaging than I'd hoped, and easily on a par with the 996s I have driven (unless they've all been duff ones)...

I'm amazed at the reaction its got too - from a company we're working out which is not renowned at all for it's car culture - plenty of interest and appreciation - I can guarantee that's not the reaction I'd have got if I'd pitched up in a 911.

My vote's for the R34 too - in case you hadn't guessed. 

JB.


----------



## WILL SMITH (Mar 14, 2005)

*got to be the 996 turbo all the way*

might get shot but,i have owed both at the same time, had them both for about 1 year and did about 50 miles in the 34 and about 10k miles in the porker, may be getting old but the porsche is a far superior car,better build quality,better performance(based on equally modified or std),easier to live with,etc etc.will not mention looks as beauty is in the eye of the beholder
i dont accept the argument that the 34 is rarer, that may be the case but does not make it a better car, add to the fact that you should buy a car for you, and not to impress friends or even bystanders on the street, then it just has to be the porsche

will be interesting to see if i have the same thoughts on the 35


----------



## gtrsam (Oct 27, 2005)

Ok do you have any logs(ie. GPS) to prove your cars performance ? Maybe this can be of intrest to you 6speedonline 1/4 mile and 60-130 mph standings - 6speedonline.com Forums
i dont see any R32 GTR on that list yet ;-) ..... but lots of other cars .
And dont get me wrong i like Skylines have a R34GTR v-spec II myself but they arent that fast due to weight until you get 800-900 hp like Kismo Skyline . Makes some logs and compare with the list i provided you with then we can see if your car is as fast as you say .....






kismetcapitan said:


> I posted this in another thread, but tonight in my R32 I had a go with a white 996 Turbo on the Seoul freeway. 997s take a more concerted effort and balls out driving to beat, but I played with the 996 driver - I pulled ahead, let him catch up, and when he thought he'd pass me, I'd pull ahead again. Every time he tried to pass, I'd downshift and surge many car lengths ahead. Must have frustrated the bejeezus out of him
> 
> That being said, Porsche drivers in Korea are very respectful of GT-Rs, and more than once I've heard 997 Turbo or GT2 drivers say "hey, I wonder if I can beat so-and-so's GT-R"...keyword being wonder! Ferrari drivers are a bit different - I like to call the Modena drivers as having a Napoleonic Complex - long on ego, short on power :chuckle:...although I once asked a 360 Challenge Stradale driver if he wanted to have a go and he said "sorry, don't feel like getting my ass kicked tonight!"
> 
> ...


----------

